# Matt Pless



## Saturn5ive (Jan 29, 2014)

Matt Pless, he came through my town and I accidentally ended up at a show he played. He was crazy good. I talked to him after the show cause I had never seen him before, and found out that he was on tour. He's a great musician, great lyrics, and he's a nice guy. He's trying to get more people on his facebook page so that his next tour is easier to book and spread the word for. So go check him out and if you like it give his page a like? Thanks! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Matt-Pless/9352246795


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 30, 2014)

not really my genre, but i have to admit he's way better than most folk punk i've heard. i think if you're into folk punk you'd probably like this guy a lot.


----------



## johnnymarie (Jan 30, 2014)

dude. this is magnificent..


----------

